# Need help on starting



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

Im thinking about paying 2000$ for electrician school here in the bay area as a back up plan, if I can't get in the union or should I just try to get in the union without the school? I would have to drop the school, if I do manage to get in the union. What do you guys think?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sanfran said:


> Im thinking about paying 2000$ for electrician school here in the bay area as a back up plan, if I can't get in the union or should I just try to get in the union without the school? I would have to drop the school, if I do manage to get in the union. What do you guys think?


If you can get in the union then they will send you to school otherwise just spend the money and go for it,,Just don't wait around.

Welcome to the forum......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

What value do you hope to get from a trade school that costs $2,000? Do you believe it will it help you get a union job? I do not believe it will help you get into a union apprenticeship. Maybe if you are absolutely green and have never used a drill, wrench, screwdriver, it might be beneficial. 

$2,000 is a lot of money that would be spent at a school where you cannot transfer the units. Have you thought about maybe taking welding at a community college? People who have went through the union apprenticeship and have marketable welding skills make appreciably more money as electrician-welders on large projects after they have completed their apprenticeship compared to non-welder positions. The only caveat there is that you have to weld.

I'm sure that there are better ways that you can spend the $2,000. If you get into the apprenticeship you may be required to purchase your books and tools and that can run you about $1,000 or so combined.

I would seriously consider calling up the local JATCs and asking them for their input.


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

uconduit said:


> What value do you hope to get from a trade school that costs $2,000? Do you believe it will it help you get a union job? I do not believe it will help you get into a union apprenticeship. Maybe if you are absolutely green and have never used a drill, wrench, screwdriver, it might be beneficial.
> 
> $2,000 is a lot of money that would be spent at a school where you cannot transfer the units. Have you thought about maybe taking welding at a community college? People who have went through the union apprenticeship and have marketable welding skills make appreciably more money as electrician-welders on large projects after they have completed their apprenticeship compared to non-welder positions. The only caveat there is that you have to weld.
> 
> ...


Nail on head. I was completely green starting out. Prior to this I wore dress shirts and slacks everyday but when I joined the union they took me in taught me and I soaked up all I could learn as fast as I could learn. If it were me and there's was a good shot at getting in the njatc program I would hang on to the 2 grand and use it for books and tools and specialized training like uconduit said.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Sanfran said:


> Im thinking about paying 2000$ for electrician school here in the bay area as a back up plan, if I can't get in the union or should I just try to get in the union without the school? I would have to drop the school, if I do manage to get in the union. What do you guys think?


That school will get you nowhere.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

If you cannot get into a union apprenticeship you ought to apply to local contractors as an apprentice/helper and learn out in the field. You can ask at your local supply houses for leads or just work the want ads.

Unless the school is going to place you in a job, that money is better spent elsewhere.

Best of luck and welcome to the trade.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Sanfran said:


> Im thinking about paying 2000$ for electrician school here in the bay area as a back up plan, if I can't get in the union or should I just try to get in the union without the school? I would have to drop the school, if I do manage to get in the union. What do you guys think?


I've never understood paying to be taught something when you can be payed to learn it and what you learn on the job is what's worth the most. 

I worked for a welding company for a while didn't have any schooling on it started as a helper making only $400-$600 a month less the the guy right out of school. But I didn't have a $10,000 tuition to pay either and in 3 months I took the welding test and passed so stated making the same money but again I wasn't paying on a school loan


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you got $2000 to blow why not find a reputable contractor and offer to work for him at a reduced rate for a while and you'll learn more than that schooling will teach you unless your going to learn PLC's or something specific like that. Just my opinion!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do not know what junior collages cost in California but I would do the junior collage thing first. Private for profit schools are extremely expensive and sometimes the credits will not transfer. 
You may want to take some electrical related classes like process instrumentation , welding too is a good choice hydraulics and millwrighting are good classes. I cannot stress enough to learn everything you can about computers.
We were talking the other day that everyone that come into the plant on a regular basis has laptops with maybe the exception of the honey dipper. I did some research and there are portable sanitation computer programs.
Try to get into a BAT certified apprenticeship program it is the best way to learn a trade.
Good luck
LC


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I do not know what junior collages cost in California but I would do the junior collage thing first. Private for profit schools are extremely expensive and sometimes the credits will not transfer.
> You may want to take some electrical related classes like process instrumentation , welding too is a good choice hydraulics and millwrighting are good classes. I cannot stress enough to learn everything you can about computers.
> We were talking the other day that everyone that come into the plant on a regular basis has laptops with maybe the exception of the honey dipper. I did some research and there are portable sanitation computer programs.
> Try to get into a BAT certified apprenticeship program it is the best way to learn a trade.
> ...


california jr colleges are about 20-30/unit or 25% of the next cheapest state


----------

